# Lamson reels - spool pops off?



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Send it back - they'll take care of you. I've had to send several back myself, but not for this issue. Mine was rust in the "sealed" drag. More than likely the part that holds it together is worn out. Do you still get that click when you put it together? Or the pop when it comes apart? If not, that piece is definitely worn out.

They also have an upgrade program where they will give you basically guide cost on a new reel. Ask them about it. I've upgraded my Velocity reels to Litespeeds. Same drag, but better looking and much lighter.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> Send it back - they'll take care of you.  I've had to send several back myself, but not for this issue.  Mine was rust in the "sealed" drag.  More than likely the part that holds it together is worn out.  Do you still get that click when you put it together?  Or the pop when it comes apart?  If not, that piece is definitely worn out.
> 
> They also have an upgrade program where they will give you basically guide cost on a new reel.  Ask them about it.  I've upgraded my Velocity reels to Litespeeds.  Same drag, but better looking and much lighter.


Those are good questions - I probably should have explained that both times it has happened with the Litespeed model (one 3 and one 3.5), which I had upgraded to from the Velocity models. Both reels had been used less than 5 times, so nothing was worn out. I've never had the issue with the Velocity reels, some of which I have fished hard for 10 years.


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

I have a konic, and the spool came off while picking up line...I called Lamson and they sent me a tighter fitting gland...I think that's what they called it, since then I haven't had any problems.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Two data points. 

1. One of my trout fishing buddies is a Lamson whore. All he fishes with and thinks they are the best buy on the planet.

2. Other fishing buddy works in a local fly shop. Sends in more Lamsons for repairs than all other reel brands they sell together. Thinks they are pieces of trash and wouldn't own one if you gave it to him.

Seems like Lamsons are love em or hate em.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Send them in. The newer ones are much more reliable.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a guru anniversary addition with ported spool. After setting it up I gave the line a yank to test the drag no more than a red or snook would give when getting to the reel. Keep in mind it was brand new out of the box never fished. Spool came flying off landing on the garage floor. The spool was crushed from landing and I was pissed. The plastic drag housing cap had pulled clear out of the metal frame. Sent it in and it was promptly returned looking brand new. Hasn't happened again and I no longer test my drags over concrete or tile


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I have many hours on my lite speed, no issues. sounds like a defect. How tight is that spool on there? mine takes a good bit of thumb pressure to remove. 

Been a good reel for the money, I like the drag allot.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I have had the problem on 2 different Litespeed reels - one a 3.0 and the other a 3.5, with both reels being new. In both cases, the plastic cap that houses the drag clutch came unscrewed and was still attached to the spool. It seems like what I read mentioned the thread direction of the plastic piece allowed it to come unscrewed when line was pulled off when set up with a right hand retrieve. I have always loved my Velocity reels, but this has me a little nervous.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Check the rubber o-ring that sits in the plastic cap. If it doesn't seat right it will cause issues. Mine seems to stick to the center pin of the spool when taking it apart. I have to pull it off the pin and put it back into place on the plastic drag cap, then it mounts back with no issue and stays put. Its like it doesn't allow the spool to seat 100% because its not fitting into the plastic cap all the way. Kind of a pain, i'm too lazy to send it back.


----------

